# Bait Progress



## BassAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I know I promised you guys some baits which i hope to have out by mid febuary but the progress is slow pouring with a 1 cavity mold and all. That and I just picked up another project that ive been kicking around in my head for a week or so........ Any who..... just wanted to post just to let yas know i didnt forget about yas, heres what ive got so far







Oh yea tomorrow i hope to haul you know what and pour sticks which should go fast since i got the 4 cavity mold


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 20, 2008)

Fix the link  It also has both the url and the img tags, you need to remove the url tag.


----------



## redbug (Jan 20, 2008)

nice work keep it up

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet! Now get us some close-ups so we can see those colors you've been working on better!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 20, 2008)

They look great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking very good. That has really gotta be a pain in the rump pouring only one at a time. Lots of heating and re-heating plastic I assume. Keep up the good work though I am sure the testers will have plenty of feedback for you, and some lunker catches hopefully


----------



## shamoo (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice work Mr. Bassaddict your hard work and determination is paying off


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good Bass Add. You need to sit still for a few hours and just, pour, pour!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice job man. I'm afraid to start pouring plastics because I know I'll become hopelessly addicted. Bet you are already huh




esquired said:


> You need to sit still for a few hours and just, pour, pour!



That's what I always tell the bartender.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Nice job man. I'm afraid to start pouring plastics because I know I'll become hopelessly addicted. Bet you are already huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im big time addicted, infact i havent fished since Ive started my worm making operation, i just keep pouring them!! Just ordered more molds and colors too


----------



## little anth (Jan 21, 2008)

nice those are looking better and better :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

Took some closeups today, check em out


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are really nice. When can I place my order?


----------



## little anth (Jan 21, 2008)

lookin good man keep it up


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Bass Addict, they look great!!! I like your choice in how to display them for their first photo shoot. Nice Work.



I was hoping for something a little more Risqué and explicit for the background - not a house plant  

The baits do look killer, WTG!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> Those are really nice. When can I place my order?



Right now its just a hobby and I probably wont be selling them unless I come up with a product that is 100% better than anything the big bait companys have to offer. Lets get through testing em, get some good feed back, tweak my formula a bit, then well talk about making em for ya. Even then Ill probably do it just for the cost of supplies


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2008)

What do ya all think of senkos in this color? The plastic is super soft but firm enough to hold a hook and the sink rate is painfully slow........ a 2/0 hook will pull it down but the tail will still float off the bottom, if not im working on a blood red with the same action!!!!!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great color for stained water. The slower it sinks, the better!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres the actual purple worm


----------



## Nickk (Jan 22, 2008)

nice stuff! 

Esq, you've been shopping on the Reaction Innovation site too much!


LOL


----------



## redbug (Jan 22, 2008)

That second color is the bomb!!!!! add some green flake and that comes rea close to 

*redbug*


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 22, 2008)

I like both of those colors. I am partial to the purple one though, with the flake you have in the worm it looks very close to junebug. I have caught tons of fish on a 4" kinami flash in junebug color. Junebug lizards are also a favorite of mine.


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

lookin good i love junebug senkos


----------



## redbug (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a thought I saw your two color pour and am wondering if you have tried to make a chartreuse color. those brush hogs with the tails being chartreuse would be killer 

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2008)

redbug said:


> Just a thought I saw your two color pour and am wondering if you have tried to make a chartreuse color. those brush hogs with the tails being chartreuse would be killer
> 
> Wayne




Hehehehe way ahead of ya!! my Lurecraft with chartruce coloring will be here tomorrow, ill post it up when i pour them


----------



## slim357 (Jan 23, 2008)

redbug just use spike-it. baits are lookin great.


----------



## redbug (Jan 23, 2008)

I use spike it but i also have brush hogs that come with the chart tail

BA is looking for feed back so I'm offering some...

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

Well all heres the color of the 2nd senko which has 2 times more salt and 2 times more softner than the purple one.... Anyway here it is, im sure more people are going to be asked to test my baits, i have far more than anticipated....... Anyway here it is think im gonna call it Oxbug what do u all think?


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice man!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Well all heres the color of the 2nd senko which has 2 times more salt and 2 times more softner than the purple one.... Anyway here it is, im sure more people are going to be asked to test my baits, i have far more than anticipated....... Anyway here it is think im gonna call it Oxbug what do u all think?



Awesome color - very unique

Oh yeah, I mean it sucks, my baits look way better


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 25, 2008)

redbug said:


> I use spike it but i also have brush hogs that come with the chart tail



The chartruese tail seems to make a big difference. I like using baits with that feature.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 26, 2008)

Well guys the people in the test have all been notified, i actually asked more people than anticipated so i might have to push back the start date. Making 160 worms aint easy you know!!! Ill post the starting lineup of worms tomorrow but for tonight ill post the 3rd and final worm a jet black 4" senko with fine red flack and nearly 75% salt by my calculations!!!!!!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like another winner. Keep up the good work!


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

Another great color..
I talked to a friend that gets to spend the winters in Fla. and has been fishing every day putting a fish over 6lbs in the boat. he said the senko bite is big rite now.. can't wait to get down and catch a few

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

sweet job man :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a nice color! Looks like it would absolutely demolish some bass... :twisted:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 26, 2008)

redbug said:


> Another great color..
> I talked to a friend that gets to spend the winters in Fla. and has been fishing every day putting a fish over 6lbs in the boat. he said the senko bite is big rite now.. can't wait to get down and catch a few
> 
> Wayne



Where was the senko bite today? I messed up on a test color and decided to make it into a natural worm color. I wasent happy with it but instead of junking it i took it for a test spin to see how the mix was. It fished great and had some followers but no matter how i rigged it or changed my presentation they wouldnt bite........ knew i should of brought my purple........................ Heres the said worm in question...


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

south fla. below the big O they even caught a few pecock bass



Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 26, 2008)

redbug said:


> south fla. below the big O they even caught a few pecock bass
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne



I would of even been happy with a dink.......... Man I hate seeing bass just watch the lure and follow it on just about every cast


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats a nice natural color that you don't see too often.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 26, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > south fla. below the big O they even caught a few pecock bass
> ...



Try 10lb. fluoro!


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

have you made a clear batch i like the way the clear senkos look and have heard they work well when the bites tough


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 27, 2008)

little anth said:


> have you made a clear batch i like the way the clear senkos look and have heard they work well when the bites tough



No clear for me, 1/2 the fun to making baits for me is mixing up and creating cool new colors combinations.


----------

